
The Economist starts to innovate (?) - ereldon
http://projectredstripe.com/blog/
======
pg
It's so hilarious the way they keep this stuff at arm's length. They can't say
tag cloud without scare quotes (I'm with them there) and yet *they're making
one*.

------
jamiequint
They could start with customized feeds based on a section or topic of the
magazine, (maybe a feed of the leaders each week) you'd think you would get
something decent for $100/yr :P guess not.

